# DIY Cell Replacement for C-Zero, (Mitsubishi i_MiEV)



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

It's the EU version Citroen C-Zero, but same battery pack as Miev.

First time ever done in the world...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcL4UvGvWkA


----------



## glyndwr1998 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the posting, 

Good to see someone taking apart and replacing individual cells, great info there. Doesn't look too bad to do either.


----------

